# A butterfly is born.



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, So this one shrub on the terrace was infested with caterpillars. Eventually there were 7 pupae left on it. Yesterday one of the butterflies came out of the pupa. Here are some of the pictures. Shot with my 5D3 and 100L macro. It is a tailed jay.


----------



## sanj (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonders of nature.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

rpt,

I love your #2 photo...it is gorgeous


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt,
> 
> I love your #2 photo...it is gorgeous


Thanks. I think that was ISO 3200.



sanj said:


> Wonders of nature.


Yes sanj, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful series. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2013)

RPT,
So much details, even the mealy bug can be seen on the leaf. Fascinating to look at the butterfly emerging from its cocoon. You did well.
-r


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the second one. Well done.


Thanks. I'll add a few more later. It has been a long time coming. The last time I saw a butterfly come out of a pupa was '89 or '90. That time Henry the caterpillar (yes my kids gave it a name) turned into a common tiger 




lion rock said:


> RPT,
> So much details, even the mealy bug can be seen on the leaf. Fascinating to look at the butterfly emerging from its cocoon. You did well.
> -r


Thanks! Yes neither the viewfinder nor live view shows you the details you see in the photograph. I did not see it emerge. I saw it after it had.


----------



## surapon (Sep 8, 2013)

Dear RPT.
Wow, Wow, WOW---Thanks for the great Photos like these.
Surapon


----------



## alexturton (Sep 8, 2013)

fantastic creature and wonderful capture. well done


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear RPT.
> Wow, Wow, WOW---Thanks for the great Photos like these.
> Surapon


Thank you. As you (all) know, I just pointed and then after some anticipation, half depressed the trigger button thingie. And later, I pushed it further... 




alexturton said:


> fantastic creature and wonderful capture. well done


Thanks. I hardly did stuff. The caterpillar --> pupa --> Butterfly. Me, I just depressed a button... I was the witness. Not the creator or the conceptualizer of the result of the pictures I was able to take... I feel blessed.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2013)

> Thanks. I hardly did stuff. The caterpillar --> pupa --> Butterfly. Me, I just depressed a button... I was the witness. Not the creator or the conceptualizer of the result of the pictures I was able to take... I feel blessed.



Shall I say that you brought it to the world? Isn't that the purpose of photography, capture the image and show to your audience, and save for prosperity?
-r


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome photos (especially #2) and great timing!


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2013)

lion rock said:


> > Thanks. I hardly did stuff. The caterpillar --> pupa --> Butterfly. Me, I just depressed a button... I was the witness. Not the creator or the conceptualizer of the result of the pictures I was able to take... I feel blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! I am the history recorder... 




mackguyver said:


> Awesome photos (especially #2) and great timing!


Thanks. Having so many pupae there was fantastic! One still to hatch. I checked. It is still in the pod.


----------

